# ICS Event/ Galaxy Nexus



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

The ICS / Galaxy nexus event is live on YouTube.com/android. If you are not watching it, they are currently rendering every smartphone on the planet obsolete, including those launching in the very near future.
-Facial Recognition
-Voice Recognition 
-Redesigned App Drawer and interface
-NFC with Android Beam
- Instant Shutter Camera, Time Lapse ability
-People Cards
Just some of the highlights. MY GOD this phone is the absolute Shiz. This phone cannot release soon enough!

Anyone else watch it? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't forget this 
http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-4.0.html
Now, the fun starts.


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

Ahhhh yes...I forgot that. Thanks


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Sdk != source

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

So by sdk=source you mean to say were gonna see some roms based off of 4.0 soon? Thunderbolt?


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

I was saying that the sdk is NOT the source. No date on source release at the moment.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jaybert (Aug 24, 2011)

We learn if verizon is getting a stock nexus, or it will contain standard vzw bloat? Looked at the liveblogs and didn't see.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just watched a video from androidcentral.com and at 20 seconds it showed VzW in notification bar! No bloat I would guess.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## barczakmark (Jun 7, 2011)

Amazing phone! Still, I've been looking through the sdk and comparing and I have the suspicion that google removed the tethering features of gingerbread per requests of carriers? I cant seem to find that option anywhere in the new OS.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

No source, but I do have a new font ;p among with all the other tidbits.

Wi-fi Direct support has me curious though. and slightly excited and I'm wondering why its in the note's but they didn't hint at it at the event? but I guess they can't talk about everything


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry to OP but the voice controls in ICS do not compare really with Siri.

However, phone is badass and the many other better features clearly make up for Siri's awesomeness. I can't wait for this phone.

Additionally, it was shown earlier that Samsung's website posted its Galaxy Nexus page before the conference and that page confirmed Verizon was the holder. Its down now, but its all over the webz.

So much win in that phone.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"ProTekk said:


> I was saying that the sdk is NOT the source. No date on source release at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


Its not the "source" but it is kinda the next best thing because if someone pulls the system.img off of the emulator, it is possible to port it.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

"barczakmark said:


> Amazing phone! Still, I've been looking through the sdk and comparing and I have the suspicion that google removed the tethering features of gingerbread per requests of carriers? I cant seem to find that option anywhere in the new OS.


Never fret. In some hands on shots over at Engadget I saw a settings menu with tethering options.


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

^^^this. I don't believe verizon would have a cash cow feature removed because of a minute fraction of their customer base. Wouldn't make sense at all from a business perspective. Although on the other hand moto locks their bootloaders so tight under the guise of protecting the many when we all know its to stop the few of us that know how to manipulate the android os.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

"superchunkwii said:


> Sorry to OP but the voice controls in ICS do not compare really with Siri.
> 
> However, phone is badass and the many other better features clearly make up for Siri's awesomeness. I can't wait for this phone.
> 
> ...


Siri is really cool, and but I don't feel like that would make me hop to buy it. ICS and Nexus goodness, I'm gonna be all over that!!


----------

